# What You Need to Know about Vitamin D



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

(NaturalNews) Until recently, the powerful effects of vitamin D have been largely unknown and easily misconstrued. Vitamin D has been tied to preventing cancer, aiding in weight loss, fighting bone fractures, and much more.

Mass media coverage of vitamin D has brought knowledge of it to the forefront, and yet vitamin D deficiency is so prevalent that there has actually been a resurgence of the rickets. Rumors abound, distorting the truth about this life-saving nutrient. Find out what you truly need to know about vitamin D.

*The Fundamentals of Vitamin D*

- Vitamin D is produced by your skin in response to ultraviolet radiation from sunlight.
Your body cannot create vitamin D behind glass; UV rays are filtered through glass. You must be in direct exposure to sunlight!

- Sunscreens hamper your ability to create vitamin D. Even the lower SPF sunscreens, such as SPF 8, reduce your body's ability to generate vitamin D by 95%. It would require ten tall glasses of vitamin D fortified milk to get the minimum required daily intake of vitamin D into your system.

- Vitamin D3 can be purchased in supplement form and is better than vitamin D2 in supplement form, which your body has trouble processing.

- Most people are deficient in vitamin D.

- Many health experts recommend taking around 5,000 IU vitamin D daily, but this amount varies. The best way to gauge how much you should be taking is to get a blood test.

Of course, the amount of sunshine it takes to meet your daily requirements varies quite largely. It depends on your geographical location, the time of day, the season, and the atmospheric condition. It is often easier to supplement with vitamin D3, the natural form of the vitamin. Many lower-end multivitamins contain vitamin D2 which is the synthetic version of vitamin D. It can be potentially harmful to the body and is not utilized properly.

If you choose to intake your vitamin D via sunshine, then you should consistently test the level of vitamin D in your blood to ensure that you are getting enough. This is the surest way to determine if you are vitamin D deficient.

*Some Symptoms of Vitamin D Deficiency Include:*

Chronic Back Pain (One of the most common symptoms)
Musculoskeletal Pain
Irritable Bowel Disease
Inflammatory Pain
Nerve Pain or Neuropathy
Bone Pain

Vitamin D deficiency is scarcely mentioned by the medical establishment as the cause for these symptoms or conditions. The only way to find out if a vitamin D deficiency is the cause of your pain is to start supplementing each day and see if the symptoms are relieved, or again to utilize a blood test.

Vitamin D is a free vitamin that can help relieve a host of medical conditions and prevent most forms of cancer. It's amazing to note that despite this, many do not take advantage of this magnificent vitamin. Educate yourself on its many benefits and take advantage of them to better your health.

Sources:

http://shatterlimits.com/how-to-boo...
http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/27/h...
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUS...

*About the author*

Anthony Gucciardi is a health activist and wellness researcher, whose goal is centered around educating the general public as to how they may obtain optimum health. He has authored countless articles highlighting the benefits of natural health, as well as exposing the pharmaceutical industry. Anthony is the creator of Shatter Limits (http://www.ShatterLimits.com), a natural health website. Anthony has been accurately interpreting national and international events for years within his numerous political articles. Anthony's articles have been seen by millions around the world, and hosted on multiple top news websites.

Link to this article:

http://www.naturalnews.com/029982_vitamin_D_cancer.html


----------



## troyzeedaan (Oct 27, 2010)

*Buddy!*

I need to know one thing.
My hair turn Grey almost half of my head 
I am just 25 years old, I do not know why is this happened, can you tell me any vitamin or anything else in food or any supplement like?
________________
Supplements


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

troyzeedaan said:


> I need to know one thing.
> My hair turn Grey almost half of my head
> I am just 25 years old, I do not know why is this happened, can you tell me any vitamin or anything else in food or any supplement like?


A lot of stuff can make your hair go grey. Stress, hair dyes, a highly acidic diet high in fat, animal protein, salt and lack of vitamins are the most obvious culprits. Switch to a healthy plant-based alkaline diet and get rid of commercial shampoos, deodorants, toothpaste hair dyes, personal care products, etc. You can make yourself home-made non-toxic versions of all that stuff. Henna and indigo can be used to dye hair. Raw virgin coconut oil can be used to replace deodorant. I use an olive-oil based bar of soap for shampoo, Dr Bronner makes decent soaps I heard, never tried it though. Sodium bicarbonate + coconut oil + essential oils make good toothpaste. And so on and so forth. Everyone needs a vitamin D supplement too, if they can't go in the sun.

A part of it is genetic, can't help you with that part.

In case of failure, shave your head, women dig men with no hair, makes them look more "intelligent" apparently.


----------

